# Horse Pendant?



## louisbry (Jul 14, 2009)

I finally tried my first pendant having seen so many beautiful ones on this forum.   This one which is turned from crosscut spalted crabapple was part of my neice's graduation present.  She has a horse and is quite fond of horses in general.  I was really surprised when I saw a horse image when I finished turning the pendent.  It is finished with CA/BLO.  Tell me if you can see a horse or is it just me?


----------



## el_d (Jul 14, 2009)

I see it Louis. Kinda reminds me of the drawings on a teepee.
Very nice finish how did you apply the CA to it?


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey I see the Horse but that was after a few shots of "Dickel".


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 14, 2009)

That is so cool!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 14, 2009)

That's nice I bet she will love it. I see the horse also.


----------



## Whaler (Jul 14, 2009)

That really looks good.


----------



## danroggensee (Jul 14, 2009)

I can see it gettyup go


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like Nessie to me!


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice! I can see the horse, too!


----------



## louisbry (Jul 14, 2009)

el_d said:


> I see it Louis. Kinda reminds me of the drawings on a teepee.
> Very nice finish how did you apply the CA to it?


 
Thanks Lupe.   I finished it pretty much the same way as everyone finishes a pen except  in three different steps.  The front, the back and the hole part while spinning off center.  Since this blank is spalted crosscut wood, I  also soaked it in thin CA after sanding to stabalize it.


----------



## micharms (Jul 14, 2009)

Louis:
Great looking pendant. Giddy up now back to the workshop and make some more:biggrin:

Michael


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice looking.  It reminds me of primitive Cave Art.  I am sure that your niece will love it.  Beautiful piece.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 19, 2009)

A beautiful, One of A Kind!  Nice job!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice! I totally see the horse.


----------

